

Subdomains + Development = Sucks - BryanB55
http://www.particletree.com/notebook/subdomains-development-sucks/

======
BryanB55
This is an interesting topic written quite a while ago I'm wondering if it is
as relevant today as it was in 2007. Are these points still valid? When
building an application would it be easier to use folders vs. subdomains?

